# Santa Barbara



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

I am looking for an easy one night cycle tour. We are planning on take the train to Santa Barbara then camping at either Carpinteria State Beach or Gaviota state park. Anyone been to either of these campgrounds? What routes do you recommend? Any issues with getting a site?

Thanks for any help


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Used to go to Carpenteria a lot 25 years ago, but haven't been there since. It's a nice campground and fairly popular. That makes it tough to get space in the summer because it's usually booked way in advance (think February!). The summer season is ending soon and it probably won't be that hard to get a spot after Labor Day. If you're on bikes, you probably won't take up much space, and maybe you can talk someone into giving you a corner of their spot!


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

I heard one the campgrounds will not turn down cyclists but I don't remember which one


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a link to the bike route map for SB. http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap-south.htm A hard copy can also be acquired for free at the tourist office located near Chase Palm Park opposite East Beach in SB.

A nice ride from Carp can be had by heading to SB on the Coast Route and returning on Foothill (or vice versa). Go as far as Stearns' Wharf/State Street in SB before turning around. This can be done in 1/2 day, or take most of the day and hang out in SB for lunch and whatnot. Or cut it short by stopping in Montecito and hobbnobbing with Oprah, before turning around.

A more aggressive ride would go up Highway 150 from Carp, past Lake Casitas. Turn right on Highway 33 to return to the coast at Ventura (the bike path from the 150/33 junction to Ventura makes for a pretty ride and doesn't slow you down too much). Back to Carp following the roads along the beach. This ride is longish - I dunno 50 miles I guess.

It's also worth noting that the ride from SB to Goleta can be nice, too. Once you get through SB there are well made bike paths through the wetlands. Head for Goleta Beach where there is an excellent restaurant right next to the sand.

Have fun!

JSR


----------

